# DC ID Badge



## Sickdog (May 26, 2021)

Seems like I've lost my old one. How easy is it to get another one?


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 26, 2021)

Pretty easy.  Since you have to sign in at the front just let them know and you might have a new one by end of shift or ready to pick up when you come in for the next shift. Your old badge will be deactivated but don't throw it away if you find it.  If you lose your new badge they can quickly reactivate the old one.


----------



## Sickdog (May 26, 2021)

Awesome thanks, I was worried there for a bit!


----------

